# Question about AquaticMagic Plants



## Altearithe (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!  

I've been planning on getting more marimo for my 5 gallon tank and happened upon AquaticMagic. They've got some sales going on right now but I thought it would be a good idea to ask everyone on here first if anyone knows if that company does a good job with their plants and shipping practices. I hear they're from Singapore, so shipping time is expected to take up to a month at worst. 

If there are better places aside from Pet-somethings stores and AquaticMagic, please let me know. :3


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't buy from aquaticmagic. Sometimes you get nice plants sometimes you get dead plants. But most important of all is that they dont have a licence to ship over sea and does so illegally. time to time there is aways news of people getting their items confiscated and visited by customs.


----------



## Altearithe (Jul 21, 2013)

Aluka said:


> Don't buy from aquaticmagic. Sometimes you get nice plants sometimes you get dead plants. But most important of all is that they dont have a licence to ship over sea and does so illegally. time to time there is aways news of people getting their items confiscated and visited by customs.


Yikes! D: Thanks for letting me know! And here I was waiting to hear about how they pack. That's just despicable what they do. 

Do you have any idea what other sites/companies are better and abide the laws that you can recommend?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I've used this and really liked them:
www.tricker.com
www.aquariumplants.com
www.plantedaquariumscentral.com

Haven't used this one, but their packs sound like a good deal:
www.liveaquaria.com
haven't used this one either, but it came up:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=256353

And check out ebay. I haven't ordered from anyone on there, but the feedback should give you a good indicator about the seller, and sometimes you can get good deals on there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Altearithe (Jul 21, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> I've used this and really liked them:
> www.tricker.com
> www.aquariumplants.com
> www.plantedaquariumscentral.com
> ...


Thanks so much!  I've been hanging about ebay today actually but I'm a little unsure about ordering from a seller in England. I'll take a look at the sites you gave me. :3


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Most posts I have seen about AquaticMagic have been bad. Not only do they not ship legally, if the plants make it to you and alive - they don't even send the plants you ordered.

It's best to not order plants or fish from over seas unless they go through official channels to do it and if they are shipping directly to your door as a small independent shipper - they aren't doing it legally.


I've ordered from trickers, plantedaquariumcentral and bob's tropical plants, not many complants except they don't tell you which plants are grown out of water. Currently dealing with a lot of melting of several types I ordered from PAC because they were probably grown out of water, so have to switch to aquatic life. That annoys me.


----------



## Altearithe (Jul 21, 2013)

peachii said:


> Most posts I have seen about AquaticMagic have been bad. Not only do they not ship legally, if the plants make it to you and alive - they don't even send the plants you ordered.
> 
> It's best to not order plants or fish from over seas unless they go through official channels to do it and if they are shipping directly to your door as a small independent shipper - they aren't doing it legally.
> 
> ...


Gosh! D: Thanks for letting me know. Nothing's worse than a combo of illegal activity and incorrect goods. X___X

Thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to only by from US shops if I can help it.

I'll give those shops a visit. :3 Odd that they grow them out of water though.  I wish you luck!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, oops, that last link was a typo. Sorry!


----------



## Altearithe (Jul 21, 2013)

That's all right. X3 The other links are very helpful.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmm I didn't know that about AquaticMagic...I just bought some marimo moss balls from them and got them yesterday. I thought it was odd that they were marked as "home ornaments" on the package...they were nice and green though, and my shrimp are loving dragging them around.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Someone else recommended from aquariumplants.com, and I would avoid them, if I were you. I had a bad experience with their plants and their shipping times, and multiple attempts to rectify the situation did not help.

My experience with Planted Aquariums Central was great, though.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

1) Planted aquariums central
2) mikeswetpets on ebay/AB

There is also liveaqueria.com but I have never ordered from them


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the custom aquascape for $20 that aquariumplants.com is offering. That takes the guess work out of things. I have plants I've ordered that just didn't succeed. You could avoid this by paying them to figure out what is right.


----------



## Altearithe (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your inputs and advice!  

I did a lot of shopping around for days and decided to chance it on an amazon shop that sold marimo for pretty decent pricing. 

I got two 2.5"+ marimo and just got them today. 
They're absolutely HUGE! 

Here's a picture of them that I posted on my fb: http://fb.me/2KJNELIbh 


I'm going to shop around some in the shops you all have recommended more for different plants. :3

( As a side note, I put the bowls next to my betta's tank and she's all over them in curiosity. XD)


----------

